# Wie kann ich Text aus Bild "filtern"?



## _voodoo (17. August 2005)

Hi, Ich habe einen Text als Bild und müsste den jetzt rausfiltern.

siehe Bild:


----------



## Terrabug (17. August 2005)

Ich würd das z.B. in Acrobat laden und dann OCRn


----------



## _voodoo (17. August 2005)

Danke für den Tipp, funktioniert wunderbar.


----------

